# Lautaro Tottenham: trovato accordo con l'Inter



## LukeLike (8 Agosto 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Letto anch'io. E ora i cuginastri sono nei guai seri...se è vero.


----------



## princeps (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Poco credibile, già Di Marzio e co in Italia hanno smentito, penso sia incedibile


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Ma si sapeva e adesso tocca pure a De Frai...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Ma che ca.....
Questi fra un po' si vendono pure le mutande.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Poco credibile, già Di Marzio e co in Italia hanno smentito, penso sia incedibile


Perché poco credibile? lui era quello che doveva partire per primo, Lukaku per secondo, ci sta che venga ceduto visto che se non prendono questi 70+20 ora non li prendono più.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Poco credibile, già Di Marzio e co in Italia hanno smentito, penso sia incedibile


Lo scrivevano anche con Lukaku... se arrivano a 90M o 80 lo vendono.


----------



## Cenzo (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Una cosa è certa, all’Inter sono molto bravi a vendere a buon prezzo i loro giocatori noi invece siamo bravissimi a regalarli


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Poco credibile, già Di Marzio e co in Italia hanno smentito, penso sia incedibile


Visto quanto successo nell ultima settimana meglio stiamo zitti tutti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Poco credibile, già Di Marzio e co in Italia hanno smentito, penso sia incedibile


L'Inter ha quasi 1 miliardo di euro di debiti e la proprietà non ha neanche più il controllo della loro azienda.
Per me è poco credibile che siano solo Lukaku e Hakimi a partire.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Contratto in scadenza 2023, nessuna intenzione di rinnovare. 
Con l'offerta giusta lo impacchettano.


----------



## Gunnar67 (8 Agosto 2021)

Si preannuncia una stagione interessante...


----------



## Prealpi (8 Agosto 2021)

Secondo me le possibilità che vada via già in questa sessione di mercato, sono abbastanza concrete


----------



## jacky (8 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia una stagione interessante...


In cui il calcio italiano naufraga. Altro che interessante, farà schifo con anche il prodotto di gare tv fortemente ridimensionato e sottocosto.

giusto così. Il calcio in Italia è quasi game over


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Contratto in scadenza 2023, nessuna intenzione di rinnovare.
> Con l'offerta giusta lo impacchettano.


Anche perché non li vale.
Comunque il rischio per loro è questo, cedere i big e poi mancare la Champions, chi rimane non può essere contento di questo e chiederà di sicuro l'aumento, penso a Barella che ha offerte pure lui molto importanti.
Mi fa strano però che smobilitino a 10 giorni dall'inizio del campionato quando poi il mercato offrirà poche possibilità e di sicuro non grandi giocatori, stanno veramente con le pezze al culo.


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2021)

il Barcelona tante chiacchiere per mesi e il Tottenham in un attimo ottiene l'obiettivo


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2021)

Dubito che venderanno anche lui ma il problema è rinnovarlo, questo prende quanto Pinamonti...


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Agosto 2021)

E si gode. Questi faranno fatica pure ad arrivare quarti.
Juve Milan Atalanta Napoli. 
Inter Roma dietro e Lazio ancora più indietro.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il Barcelona tante chiacchiere per mesi e il Tottenham in un attimo ottiene l'obiettivo


Il Barcellona non può comprare nessuno fino a che non scende sotto il 70% del monte ingaggi rispetto agli incassi. Ora senza Messi è sceso dal 115% al 95%. Devono vendere ancora.


----------



## koti (8 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Poco credibile, già Di Marzio e co in Italia hanno smentito, penso sia incedibile


Smentivano anche Lukaku.


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona non può comprare nessuno fino a che non scende sotto il 70% del monte ingaggi rispetto agli incassi. Ora senza Messi è sceso dal 115% al 95%. Devono vendere ancora.


non solo per quello, ha pure tanti attaccanti in rosa.
sinceramente potrebbe anche non servire.


----------



## iceman. (8 Agosto 2021)

Speriamo, poi a ruota devono seguire Barella e Skriniar.
Barella lo prenderei oggi stesso ma 1) costerà 100 milioni; 2) è tifoso interista; 3)anche fosse offriremmo 2 euro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, all’Inter sono molto bravi a vendere a buon prezzo i loro giocatori noi invece siamo bravissimi a regalarli


ne varrà 40-50.
assurdo le cifre che stan tirando su da una squadra che non ha superato il girone per 3 anni di fila.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo, poi a ruota devono seguire Barella e Skriniar.
> Barella lo prenderei oggi stesso ma 1) costerà 100 milioni; 2) è tifoso interista; 3)anche fosse offriremmo 2 euro.


Skriniar non credo proprio, ha persino cambiato procuratore pur di rinnovare con l'Inter. Più facile De Vrij che è di Raiola...


----------



## Dexter (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Il Tottenham sono anni che spende poco e niente sul mercato...Hanno preso Paratici per investire, é chiaro. Lautaro + Romero (ufficiale, 50+ bonus) sarebbe tanta roba. Oppure hanno semplicemente venduto Kane.


----------



## UDG (8 Agosto 2021)

Questi soldi verranno reinvestiti sul mercato? Se è così non è male


----------



## danjr (8 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> In cui il calcio italiano naufraga. Altro che interessante, farà schifo con anche il prodotto di gare tv fortemente ridimensionato e sottocosto.
> 
> giusto così. Il calcio in Italia è quasi game over


È esattamente quello che si merita e ci godo


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2021)

Venderanno tutti tranne il maledetto turco.

Mi sento in uno stato di grazia.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Se fosse vero lo devono portare di notte. Quando da 3 cessioni si incassano 280 mln,c'è da applaudire.


----------



## Gunnar67 (8 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> In cui il calcio italiano naufraga. Altro che interessante, farà schifo con anche il prodotto di gare tv fortemente ridimensionato e sottocosto.
> 
> giusto così. Il calcio in Italia è quasi game over


Altrove e' gonfiato e si e' visto agli Europei.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Venderanno tutti tranne il maledetto turco.
> 
> Mi sento in uno stato di grazia


Spettacolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero lo devono portare di notte. Quando da 3 cessioni si incassano 280 mln,c'è da applaudire.


Anche noi se vogliamo facciamo 200 milioni poi però chi gioca ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche noi se vogliamo facciamo 200 milioni poi però chi gioca ?


con chi??


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con chi??


Theo 60- Bennacer 40/50- Kessie 70/80. 
Non è obbligatorio parlare sempre e solo male del Milan. Che strazio.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> In cui il calcio italiano naufraga. Altro che interessante, farà schifo con anche il prodotto di gare tv fortemente ridimensionato e sottocosto.
> 
> giusto così. Il calcio in Italia è quasi game over


Esatto, ma qui vedo che il concetto non passa. Si esulta per lo smembramento dell'Inter non capendo che ne faremo le spese anche noi. Mamma mia, negli anni Ottanta mai avremmo esultato se Maradona o Platinì fossero andati via dall'Italia. Ma evidentemente a molti qui dentro fa piacere che la nostra società continui a elemosinare prestiti e parametri zero. Auguri.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Venderanno tutti tranne il maledetto turco.
> 
> Mi sento in uno stato di grazia.


Gabri mi sono pisciato adosso dalle risate!
Smantella pazza Indah smantella!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Agosto 2021)

Ma restituire questo scandaloso scudetto no eh?


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche noi se vogliamo facciamo 200 milioni poi però chi gioca ?


Ma infatti, vendere i migliori è essere provinciali e non è un merito se hai appena vinto uno scudettino.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2021)

Non vorrei essere nei panni di Simone Inzaghi in questo momento.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, vendere i migliori è essere provinciali e non è un merito se hai appena vinto uno scudettino.


Appunto, almeno noi quando abbiamo svenduto Silva e Ibra avevamo perso lo scudetto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma qui vedo che il concetto non passa. Si esulta per lo smembramento dell'Inter non capendo che ne faremo le spese anche noi. Mamma mia, negli anni Ottanta mai avremmo esultato se Maradona o Platinì fossero andati via dall'Italia. Ma evidentemente a molti qui dentro fa piacere che la nostra società continui a elemosinare prestiti e parametri zero. Auguri.


Discorso che non capisco. E' come fare il tifo per le italiane in Europa per il discorso del ranking.
Godo come un porco per la situazione dell'Inter e spero che i cinesi continuino a smantellarli pezzo per pezzo, non capisco il dispiacere per la vendita di Lukaku, un pagliaccio che ci ha rotto sempre le palle in ogni derby.
Sti discorsi li leggo solo qui, quando svendevamo Ibra e Silva, su altri lidi ci prendevano in giro in ogni maniera.


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

L'Inter e l'agente di Lautaro comunque hanno smentito.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma qui vedo che il concetto non passa. Si esulta per lo smembramento dell'Inter non capendo che ne faremo le spese anche noi. Mamma mia, negli anni Ottanta mai avremmo esultato se Maradona o Platinì fossero andati via dall'Italia. Ma evidentemente a molti qui dentro fa piacere che la nostra società continui a elemosinare prestiti e parametri zero. Auguri.


Hanno fatto il passo piu lungo della gamba 12 millioni di qui, 10 millioni di là... per una squadra che non ha mai raggiunto gli ottavi di champions quindi non me ne frega un tubo. Chi sbaglia paga. Noi abbiamo intrapreso una strada dura e faticosa ma almeno con una certa logica.
Poi non sono d'accordo con il tuo ragionamento sul calcio italiano cioé la Juve fa due finali di Champions nonostante un Milan ridicolo e una Inter da quarto posto. Questa storia del movimento calcistico italiano non la colgo. Saluti rossoneri


----------



## kipstar (8 Agosto 2021)

se non rinnova....


----------



## addox (8 Agosto 2021)

Ho comprato un bancale di popcorn. Ci hanno infamato e smerdeggiato per mesi, anni, ultimo il colpaccio del turco , ora schiattino.


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Theo 60- Bennacer 40/50- Kessie 70/80.
> Non è obbligatorio parlare sempre e solo male del Milan. Che strazio.


Kessie a 70/80 sapendo che tra 4 mesi lo puoi prendere a 0?

Neanche Andrea Diprè fatto di acidi farebbe un'operazione del genere


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero lo devono portare di notte. Quando da 3 cessioni si incassano 280 mln,c'è da applaudire.


Voglio vedere se il Milan vendesse theo kessie e bennacer se diresti le stesse cose...


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Kessie a 70/80 sapendo che tra 4 mesi lo puoi prendere a 0?
> 
> Neanche Andrea Diprè fatto di acidi farebbe un'operazione del genere



Chi è che sta vendendo qui tra noi e voi?


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> In cui il calcio italiano naufraga. Altro che interessante, farà schifo con anche il prodotto di gare tv fortemente ridimensionato e sottocosto.
> 
> giusto così. Il calcio in Italia è quasi game over


Nel caso naufraga tutto il calcio tranne quello inglese...e comunque meglio lottare x i primi posti in un campionato mediocre che arrivare 5/6 in un campionato di alto livello


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Questi soldi verranno reinvestiti sul mercato? Se è così non è male


Anche se me reinvestono una parte voglio vedere chi va da loro...anche perché gli stipendi saranno bassi


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Theo 60- Bennacer 40/50- Kessie 70/80.
> Non è obbligatorio parlare sempre e solo male del Milan. Che strazio.


Che poi la differenza sarebbe che se noi vendiamo ricomprato loro stanno tornando all'era Thoir o peggio..


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chi è che sta vendendo qui tra noi e voi?


Solo noi. Ci stiamo vendendo anche i chiodi delle pareti di Appiano Gentile. E accetto gli sfottò, stra sacrosanti. Però non concordo sul fatto che il Milan SE VOLESSE venderebbe oggi Kessie a 70/80


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma qui vedo che il concetto non passa. Si esulta per lo smembramento dell'Inter non capendo che ne faremo le spese anche noi. Mamma mia, negli anni Ottanta mai avremmo esultato se Maradona o Platinì fossero andati via dall'Italia. Ma evidentemente a molti qui dentro fa piacere che la nostra società continui a elemosinare prestiti e parametri zero. Auguri.


Mi sembra la storia di quando è arrivato Ronaldo...è un bene x il calcio italiano...poi hanno vinto solo gli stessi..


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche se me reinvestono una parte voglio vedere chi va da loro...anche perché gli stipendi saranno bassi


Zapata Dzeko Dumfries e Nandez. Questi saranno gli acquisti dell'Inter, sembra.


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Solo noi. Ci stiamo vendendo anche i chiodi delle pareti di Appiano Gentile. E accetto gli sfottò, stra sacrosanti. Però non concordo sul fatto che il Milan SE VOLESSE venderebbe oggi Kessie a 70/80


Beh oggi a 40, dopodomani quando firma a 80...


----------



## diavolo (8 Agosto 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Solo noi. Ci stiamo vendendo anche i chiodi delle pareti di Appiano Gentile. E accetto gli sfottò, stra sacrosanti. Però non concordo sul fatto che il Milan SE VOLESSE venderebbe oggi Kessie a 70/80


Ma nemmeno Bennacer a 50,che poi è l'ammontare della sua clausola rescissoria.


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Zapata Dzeko Dumfries e Nandez. Questi saranno gli acquisti dell'Inter, sembra.


Magari anche Correa....ma sarà squadra che difficilmente arriverà nei primi 4. Poi attenzione a De Vrij e Brozovic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Spiaze per la Serie A, spiaze per l'Inda.


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno Bennacer a 50,che poi è l'ammontare della sua clausola rescissoria.


X bennacer l'anno scorso ne abbiamo rifiutati 40. Poi quando avranno fatto una stagione in champion il valore di mercato cambierà


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Solo noi. Ci stiamo vendendo anche i chiodi delle pareti di Appiano Gentile. E accetto gli sfottò, stra sacrosanti. Però non concordo sul fatto che il Milan SE VOLESSE venderebbe oggi Kessie a 70/80


Ma è solo una questione temporale, contrattuale, se Lautaro fosse in scadenza tra un anno non lo venderesti per 70 mln oggi ed è il motivo per cui the sguercio lo venderà già in questa sessione di mercato perché del futur...
E per me l'argentino 'sti soldi non li vale, in Champions l'anno scorso a porta vuota, in Ucraina, l'ha messa fuori, è un pivellino a livello internazionale...


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh oggi a 40, dopodomani quando firma a 80...


Si ma prima deve firmare. Se non firma entro ferragosto è da vendere se no lo perdiamo a zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2021)

Ripeterò fino alla noia : lo scandalo non è ora ma prima, quando gli hanno fatto vincere uno scudetto con armi che non potevano permettersi.

E intanto il Chievo va in c perché non paga l'IRPEF...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Magari anche Correa....ma sarà squadra che difficilmente arriverà nei primi 4. Poi attenzione a De Vrij e Brozovic


Aspetto la fine del mercato per capire. La perdita di Lukaku intanto è enorme.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Dubito che venderanno anche lui ma il problema è rinnovarlo, questo prende quanto Pinamonti...


Infatti, rischiano fortemente di perderlo a zero la prossima estate e lui difficilmente rinnoverà in una situazione del genere, sono messi davvero molto male.


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Zapata Dzeko Dumfries e Nandez. Questi saranno gli acquisti dell'Inter, sembra.


Magari. Temo che ci prenderanno solo Dzeko, Letizia o Stryger Larsen per farci stare buoni (in senso ironico). Strapagando lo stipendio a sti cessi in modo da renderli invendibili per i prossimi due anni come Nainggolan, Godin, Vidal, Lazaro e Dalbert. L'Inter è finita. Passeranno anni prima che ci risolleveremo da sta situazione in cui tutti hanno le loro colpe. Se non altro abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, perché se le cose fossero girate male potevamo anche smantellare tutto senza aver vinto nulla.


----------



## diavolo (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X bennacer l'anno scorso ne abbiamo rifiutati 40. Poi quando avranno fatto una stagione in champion il valore di mercato cambierà


Per me Bennacer è fortissimo ma sembra che sia fatto di cristallo...


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Zapata Dzeko Dumfries e Nandez. Questi saranno gli acquisti dell'Inter, sembra.


Se fosse vero non sarebbero messi così male come sembra.
comunque pensiamo a noi che, a quanto pare, non “possiamo” tirare fuori i soldi per salire di livello dopo la qualificazione in CL.
A fine agosto tireremo le somme.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ripeterò fino alla noia : lo scandalo non è ora ma prima, quando gli hanno fatto vincere uno scudetto con armi che non potevano permettersi.
> 
> E intanto il Chievo va in c perché non paga l'IRPEF...


Amen ! Un ragionamento perfetto. Ma loro sono specialisti quandi si parla di imbrogliare cioé passare un turno di Coppa Campioni nonostante le 7 sberle prese dal Gladbach, scudetto di cartone , salvati della B non si sa come. L'Inter, una juve che non c'è l'ha fatta


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Magari. Temo che ci prenderanno solo Dzeko, Letizia o Stryger Larsen per farci stare buoni (in senso ironico). Strapagando lo stipendio a sti cessi in modo da renderli invendibili per i prossimi due anni come Nainggolan, Godin, Vidal, Lazaro e Dalbert. L'Inter è finita. Passeranno anni prima che ci risolleveremo da sta situazione in cui tutti hanno le loro colpe. Se non altro abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, perché se le cose fossero girate male potevamo anche smantellare tutto senza aver vinto nulla.


La cosa preoccupante non è la vendita di Lukaku, ma che Zhang non è proprietario nemmeno più di Suning. Quindi non ha proprio i soldi per mantenere in vita una squadra con i costi dell'Inter. Tutto deve essere pagato con le entrate dell'Inter perché soldi ma mettere per ripianare le perdite non le ha e tra un anno deve pagare il debito verso OAK o perde l'Inter, che finirebbe ad un fondo che tutto vuole tranne che sprecare soldi per fare vincere una squadra di calcio (ne sappiamo qualcosa noi).


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Agosto 2021)

Hakan lo spaccaporte assente contro il Parma per infortunio muscolare.
Oggi solo belle notizie!


----------



## sunburn (8 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma qui vedo che il concetto non passa. Si esulta per lo smembramento dell'Inter non capendo che ne faremo le spese anche noi. Mamma mia, negli anni Ottanta mai avremmo esultato se Maradona o Platinì fossero andati via dall'Italia. Ma evidentemente a molti qui dentro fa piacere che la nostra società continui a elemosinare prestiti e parametri zero. Auguri.


Ma lo smembramento dell'Inter non è causa ma conseguenza di problematiche strutturali del sistema calcio italiano. E si tratta di problematiche così gravi che non possono certo essere risolte da tre o quattro buoni giocatori in più. Senza interventi strutturali, sia nel sistema calcio che nel sistema Paese in generale, se avremo qualche exploit internazionale ogni 10-15 di qualche squadra di club o della Nazionale sarà grasso che cola.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


A me fa schifo l'idea che l'Inter stia vendendo tutto. Che campionato guarderemo? Ma dai, avremo la solita gobbolandia che dominerà e vincerà a mani basse con l'Atalanta che farà il Napoli della situazione (ovvero non vincendo mai nulla).

Poi mi raccomando, tutti ad esaltare le doti di Max che vince sempre senza avversari.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Agosto 2021)

Ma gli Spurs non sono un'altra delle squadre con millemilionidimiardi di passivo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che poi la differenza sarebbe che se noi vendiamo ricomprato loro stanno tornando all'era Thoir o peggio..


Esatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2021)

Intanto s’e rotto il turco


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto s’e rotto il turco


Avrà colpito un palazzo con tutta la sua forza e la palla tornando indietro gli ha procurato fratture multiple.
Il tiro del falco.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma gli Spurs non sono un'altra delle squadre con millemilionidimiardi di passivo?


Ma infatti fa ridere la cosa, avranno il doppio dei debiti dell'Inter.. certo, hanno lo stadio, ma restano una squadretta che vivacchia nel campionato più ricco.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

Non capisco chi si dispera perché l’Inda smobilita. Hanno vinto uno scudo scandaloso con giocatori che non potevano permettersi, senza pagare gli stipendi e indebitandosi in modo osceno.

E come uno che si compra una Ferrari e dopo due anni deve venderla perché non riesce a permettersela. Senza aver pagato neppure una rata e nemmeno bollo e assicurazione.

Tra l’altro se al posto dei prescritti ci fosse stata un’altra squadra sarebbero fioccate le penalizzazioni. Invece il prode Gravina parla solo quando c’è di mezzo il Milan. Quando invece si tratta di Inda, gobbi o Lotito fa come le tre scimmiette: non vedo, non sento e non parlo.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma lo smembramento dell'Inter non è causa ma conseguenza di problematiche strutturali del sistema calcio italiano. E si tratta di problematiche così gravi che non possono certo essere risolte da tre o quattro buoni giocatori in più. Senza interventi strutturali, sia nel sistema calcio che nel sistema Paese in generale, se avremo qualche exploit internazionale ogni 10-15 di qualche squadra di club o della Nazionale sarà grasso che cola.


Problematiche strutturali che certamente aggravi impoverendoti di grandi giocatori. Il problema è che a molti di voi, come si dice a Napoli, piace fare i galletti sulla monnezza, cioè vincere contro squadre scarsissime. Non so che sfizio ci possa essere a vincere in un campionato mediocre. Sarà che ho visto la serie a quando era il top al mondo, ma la mentalità di molti di voi fatico a comprenderla.


----------



## evideon (8 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> In cui il calcio italiano naufraga. Altro che interessante, farà schifo con anche il prodotto di gare tv fortemente ridimensionato e sottocosto.
> 
> giusto così. Il calcio in Italia è quasi game over


L'Italia è campione d'Europa...! Calma con le sentenze ed il disfattismo.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

La cosa divertente, ed al tempo stesso ridicola, è vedere i giornalisti interisti lottare e affanarsi a galvanizzare i pecoroni che gli vanno dietro. 

Proprio il giorno prima della cessione di Lukaku Belinazzo smentiva categoricamente che Suning fosse in difficoltà (e pazienza se le cronache economiche dicessero ben altro), Fabrizio Romano smentiva fino a pochi attimi prima che Lukaku volesse andare al Chelsea, Pistocchi si sta coprendo di ridicolo in questi momenti, Barzaghi assicurava che Lukaku aveva rifiutato l'offerta del Chelsea e voleva solo l'Inter, la Gazzetta, tramite un inviato interista blaterava di pausa di riflessione, Biasin pubblicava le veline di Ausilio, ecc. La lista è lunga, roba da sotterrarsi e da restituire la tessera di giornalista.

Ad aggiungere toni farseschi c'è poi la colletta organizzata da Cottarelli e compagnia, ahahahah

Ed ovviamente i ratti ci credevano e perculavano chi cercava di spiegar loro la situazione drammatica dei conti interisti. Ma d'altronde questi un anno fa credevano che Messi era già dell'Inter...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Theo 60- Bennacer 40/50- Kessie 70/80.
> Non è obbligatorio parlare sempre e solo male del Milan. Che strazio.


kessie a 80 che non ha nemmeno il contratto. theo e bennacer 100M... se vabbe.....


----------



## sacchino (8 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Se vanno avanti così se ne va pure Conte.


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie a 80 che non ha nemmeno il contratto. theo e bennacer 100M... se vabbe.....


Non capisco. Il Milan ha già rifiutato 40 milioni sia x bennacer che per Theo. Quindi 80 li ha rifiutati e non sono convinto che li venda nemmeno x 100 in due. Poi ripeto, dopo un anno di champion il valore aumenta


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> E si gode. Questi faranno fatica pure ad arrivare quarti.
> Juve Milan Atalanta Napoli.
> Inter Roma dietro e Lazio ancora più indietro.


la lazio quest'anno sarà probabilmente l'outsider di turno che farà parecchi danni, altro che indietro.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente, ed al tempo stesso ridicola, è vedere i giornalisti interisti lottare e affanarsi a galvanizzare i pecoroni che gli vanno dietro.
> 
> Proprio il giorno prima della cessione di Lukaku Belinazzo smentiva categoricamente che Suning fosse in difficoltà (e pazienza se le cronache economiche dicessero ben altro), Fabrizio Romano smentiva fino a pochi attimi prima che Lukaku volesse andare al Chelsea, Pistocchi si sta coprendo di ridicolo in questi momenti, Barzaghi assicurava che Lukaku aveva rifiutato l'offerta del Chelsea e voleva solo l'Inter, la Gazzetta, tramite un inviato interista blaterava di pausa di riflessione, Biasin pubblicava le veline di Ausilio, ecc. La lista è lunga, roba da sotterrarsi e da restituire la tessera di giornalista.
> 
> ...


fanno tenerezza, l'avevo scritto qui dentro, che quest'estate sarebbe stata molto difficile per i nati dopo, soprattutto se fosse rimasto il cinese. Ancora non è niente.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fanno tenerezza, l'avevo scritto qui dentro, che quest'estate sarebbe stata molto difficile per i nati dopo, soprattutto se fosse rimasto il cinese. Ancora non è niente.




Basta essere obiettivi ed informarsi da fonti autonome e non di parte. Invece i pecoroni hanno scelto di foderarsi gli occhi e credere a babbo Natale. Ma quando una società ha difficoltà di cassa per cui non riesce a saldare le spese correnti non bisogna essere dei nobel dell'economia per capire che un'azienda siffatta sta navigando in acque bruttissime. Per cui stupisce la malafede di Belinazzo che, mentre era impietoso con Yonghong Li, si sia invece ridotto a raccontare favole su Suning. Favole, tra l'altro ha raccontato durante una trasmissione della radio che fa capo al principale quotidiano economico italiano.

Ad esempio, secondo Belinazzo Oaktree, sarebbe una garanzia per l'Inter. Ora o Belinazzo è in malafede oppure è un somaro incompetente. Tutti sanno che Oaktree è un fondo della peggior specie, rispetto al quale quelli di Elliott son dei samaritani. Elliott, si sa, prende aziende in difficoltà, le gestisce e poi le vende. Oaktree fa di peggio: non avendo le competenze e l'interesse per gestire le società a cui presta i soldi, le spolpa finché non rientra del suo investimento, senza nemmeno occuparsi della gestione del bene acquisito. Penso che Belinazzo questo dovrebbe saperlo.

Per tacere di Gianni Ri(c)otta, tra l'altro ex direttore del Sole24ore, secondo cui sui bilanci "si può trattare" ma non si deve trattare "sui valori e gli ideali". L'ex direttore del principale quotidiano economico italiano che dice che i bilanci non contano e sono malleabili. Cioè boh.

Infine c'è Interspac, la famosa colletta, altra boutade ridicola. Voglio vedere dove Cottarelli e soci pensano di trovare le centinaia di milioni per rimborsare il prestito obbligazionario che scade a fine 2022 e le altre centinaia di milioni per rimborsare Oaktree. Auguri!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Agosto 2021)

Beh d'altronde Conte è fuggito per un motivo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto il passo piu lungo della gamba 12 millioni di qui, 10 millioni di là... per una squadra che non ha mai raggiunto gli ottavi di champions quindi non me ne frega un tubo. Chi sbaglia paga. Noi abbiamo intrapreso una strada dura e faticosa ma almeno con una certa logica.
> Poi non sono d'accordo con il tuo ragionamento sul calcio italiano cioé la Juve fa due finali di Champions nonostante un Milan ridicolo e una Inter da quarto posto. Questa storia del movimento calcistico italiano non la colgo. Saluti rossoneri


E facevano bene a percularci  
Il difensore all'epoca più forte del mondo (o comunque in top 3) + l'attaccante più decisivo dopo i vari Ronaldo/Messi,venduti per soli miseri 60 milioni.

Affarone eh ,infatti dopo quelle due cessioni siamo affondati completamente per anni


----------



## Ambrole (8 Agosto 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha quasi 1 miliardo di euro di debiti e la proprietà non ha neanche più il controllo della loro azienda.
> Per me è poco credibile che siano solo Lukaku e Hakimi a partire.


Esatto.
L'inter va a picco e tutti se ne vorranno andare. Hanno debiti non affrontabili, se non vendono pure i muri quest'anno lo faranno il prossimo anno.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh oggi a 40, dopodomani quando firma a 80...


Vediamo prima se firma


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta essere obiettivi ed informarsi da fonti autonome e non di parte. Invece i pecoroni hanno scelto di foderarsi gli occhi e credere a babbo Natale. Ma quando una società ha difficoltà di cassa per cui non riesce a saldare le spese correnti non bisogna essere dei nobel dell'economia per capire che un'azienda siffatta sta navigando in acque bruttissime. Per cui stupisce la malafede di Belinazzo che, mentre era impietoso con Yonghong Li, si sia invece ridotto a raccontare favole su Suning. Favole, tra l'altro ha raccontato durante una trasmissione della radio che fa capo al principale quotidiano economico italiano.
> 
> Ad esempio, secondo Belinazzo Oaktree, sarebbe una garanzia per l'Inter. Ora o Belinazzo è in malafede oppure è un somaro incompetente. Tutti sanno che Oaktree è un fondo della peggior specie, rispetto al quale quelli di Elliott son dei samaritani. Elliott, si sa, prende aziende in difficoltà, le gestisce e poi le vende. Oaktree fa di peggio: non avendo le competenze e l'interesse per gestire le società a cui presta i soldi, le spolpa finché non rientra del suo investimento, senza nemmeno occuparsi della gestione del bene acquisito. Penso che Belinazzo questo dovrebbe saperlo.
> 
> ...



D'altra parte, quando i tifosi indaisti più quotati ragliano tronfi su YT che hanno preso a P0 la punta di diamante del calcio turco, facendoci uno sgarbo e assicurandogli il futuro in una VERA squadra con la quale competere ai maximi livelli, cosa ti vuoi aspettare.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Agosto 2021)

Se continuano così, gli resta solo Pinamonti


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

Dai non penso che venda anche Lautaro...
magari aspettano Gennaio


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


Reputo più probabile la cessione di un centrale (De Vrij o Skriniar). Se partisse pure Lautaro là davanti con chi si presenterebbero? Non credo accadrà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Se continuano così, gli resta solo Pinamonti


Bé per quello che lo pagano almeno 20 gol li dovrebbe fare...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A me fa schifo l'idea che l'Inter stia vendendo tutto. Che campionato guarderemo? Ma dai, avremo la solita gobbolandia che dominerà e vincerà a mani basse con l'Atalanta che farà il Napoli della situazione (ovvero non vincendo mai nulla).
> 
> Poi mi raccomando, tutti ad esaltare le doti di Max che vince sempre senza avversari.


Gli avversari c'erano
Totti con il campionato a parte
Albergo di Sarri 
e va bhe.. Ventura con l'ennesima ruberia nei Derby

Il problema è che il loro top player gestisce il gioco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie a 80 che non ha nemmeno il contratto. theo e bennacer 100M... se vabbe.....


Vero.. solo Theo sono 100


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha quasi 1 miliardo di euro di debiti e la proprietà non ha neanche più il controllo della loro azienda.
> Per me è poco credibile che siano solo Lukaku e Hakimi a partire.


No dai, salvo offerte clamorose (ad un anno dalla scadenza a queste cifre Lautaro lo sarebbe) non faranno nessun'altra cessione dolorosa...per quest'anno.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, il Tottenham avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con l'Inter per l'acquisto di Lautaro Martinez: 70 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


90 milioni per uno che ne varrà si e no la metà. 
Ormai il calcio è totalmente allo sbando.


----------

